# ligne rouge verticale



## EmmTheo (19 Janvier 2003)

bonjour, depuis hier soir j'ai à l'extreme gauche de mon ecran (titanium 550) une ligne rouge verticale sur toute la hauteur, J'ai utilisé l'utilitaire (harware test) sans résultat.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Yip (20 Janvier 2003)

Inquiétant mais je peux pas dire ce que c'est. Peut-être un début de décollement qui déforme le bord et active les pixels rouges. La ligne est-elle lumineuse ?

Ton ordi est-il toujours sous garantie ? Si oui va vite voir ton revendeur.


----------



## EmmTheo (8 Février 2003)

la ligne rouge a disparue qq jours après mais depuis une semaine la partie gauche de mon écran est plus sombre que le reste de l'ecran ..

Une idée?

(pbg4 acheté à la fnac tjrs sous garantie)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Yip (8 Février 2003)

Ça ressemble quand même à un décollement de rétine (de l'écran). Ou alors c'est le rétro-éclairage qui pêche.

Il faudrait l'avis d'un bidouilleur, macinside pour ne pas le nommer.

Jusqu'à quand la garantie ?


----------

